# UK Weather Maps



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 6, 2018)

After 13 years of protest the BBC finally reinstates Scotland to it's correct size. 

The IOW is no longer viewed as three times the size of Mull.


http://www.radiotimes.com/news/tv/2...-is-flat-bbc-introduces-new-weather-graphics/


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 6, 2018)

Proof, if any further were needed, just what pathetic/irrelevant nonsense some of us Scots can get a chip on our shoulder about!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 6, 2018)

NWJocko said:



			Proof, if any further were needed, just what pathetic/irrelevant nonsense some of us Scots can get a chip on our shoulder about!!!! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Yes but mine's bigger than yours:ears:


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 6, 2018)

NWJocko said:



			Proof, if any further were needed, just what pathetic/irrelevant nonsense some of us Scots can get a chip on our shoulder about!!!! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

"Wee man" syndrome?


----------



## tugglesf239 (Feb 6, 2018)

The whole Atlas is incorrect. Pretty interesting wee vid this 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPNrtjboISg


----------



## drdel (Feb 6, 2018)

Once did a paper in Edinburgh. The 'theatre' had the projector low on the stage so when my maps of the UK were displayed on the screen Scotland was distorted to at least 3 times to size of the rest of the UK.

At least it made the 400 strong audience happy!!


----------



## Sweep (Feb 6, 2018)

tugglesf239 said:



			The whole Atlas is incorrect. Pretty interesting wee vid this 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPNrtjboISg

Click to expand...

Good video


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 6, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			"Wee man" syndrome?

Click to expand...

One wonders what the response on the South of England would have been be if the maps were in reverse.
Shetland would have been as big as Devon and Cornwall.

Interesting to see that on a cold day Lerwick and St Austell shared the same temperature.


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 6, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			One wonders what the response on the South of England would have been be if the maps were in reverse.
Shetland would have been as big as Devon and Cornwall.

Interesting to see that on a cold day Lerwick and St Austell shared the same temperature.
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to hazard a guess here and say no one would notice/give a toss


----------



## CliveW (Feb 6, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			After 13 years of protest the BBC finally reinstates Scotland to it's correct size. 

The IOW is no longer viewed as three times the size of Mull.


http://www.radiotimes.com/news/tv/2...-is-flat-bbc-introduces-new-weather-graphics/

Click to expand...

You'll still get 80% forecast time dedicated to the Home Counties.    :angry:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 6, 2018)

SaintHacker said:



			I'm going to hazard a guess here and say no one would notice/give a toss

Click to expand...

Trust me they would be up in arms.

http://bellacaledonia.org.uk/2014/02/27/honey-i-shrunk-the-country/


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 6, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Trust me they would be up in arms.

http://bellacaledonia.org.uk/2014/02/27/honey-i-shrunk-the-country/

Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:

Thanks for proving my point Doon :thup:

This pearl of wisdom was a particular highlight in amongst the other drivel :rofl:

"so conditioned have we become by the BBC to believe that we Scots are less than we truly are"

Based on c. 4,000 complaints that were, I'd imagine, all disciples of Wings.  

Brightened my day right up this, cheers :thup:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 6, 2018)

NWJocko said:



			:rofl: :rofl:

Thanks for proving my point Doon :thup:

This pearl of wisdom was a particular highlight in amongst the other drivel :rofl:

"so conditioned have we become by the BBC to believe that we Scots are less than we truly are"

Based on c. 4,000 complaints that were, I'd imagine, all disciples of Wings.  

Brightened my day right up this, cheers :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Are you saying that the science is incorrect. ?
Imagine the image taken by the same camera angled South/North from 40 miles north of Shetland.

Gretna to Stranrear is 100 miles look at the BBC map and compare that with London to Bath......surprising eh.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 6, 2018)

Sweet Bejesus.....
Unless you live in or around one of the 6 or 7 cities they highlight, you have to guess what your weather's going to be - and then it'll be wrong...
Some people really have too much time on their hands and worry about things that don't really need worrying about.

Would is Englanders worry if our green and pleasant land was depicted smaller on a weather forecast than it actually is...?
I think most of us would think there are slightly more important things to worry about.


----------



## chellie (Feb 6, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Sweet Bejesus.....
Unless you live in or around one of the 6 or 7 cities they highlight, you have to guess what your weather's going to be - and then it'll be wrong...
Some people really have too much time on their hands and worry about things that don't really need worrying about.

Would is Englanders worry if our green and pleasant land was depicted smaller on a weather forecast than it actually is...?
I think most of us would think there are slightly more important things to worry about.
		
Click to expand...

:clap:


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 6, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Are you saying that the science is incorrect. ?
Imagine the image taken by the same camera angled South/North from 40 miles north of Shetland.

Gretna to Stranrear is 100 miles look at the BBC map and compare that with London to Bath......surprising eh.
		
Click to expand...

I'm absolutely not questioning the science.

I'm laughing at the pathetic overreaction to a generalised regional display on a 20 second weather report :thup:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 6, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Sweet Bejesus.....
Unless you live in or around one of the 6 or 7 cities they highlight, you have to guess what your weather's going to be - and then it'll be wrong...
Some people really have too much time on their hands and worry about things that don't really need worrying about.

Would is Englanders worry if our green and pleasant land was depicted smaller on a weather forecast than it actually is...?
I think most of us would think there are slightly more important things to worry about.
		
Click to expand...

Much smaller actually.................Trust me you would all be up in arms.

Corrected map will be up in a couple of minutes.........yea..... BBC finally corrected their error.


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 6, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Much smaller actually.................Trust me you would all be up in arms.

Corrected map will be up in a couple of minutes.........yea..... BBC finally corrected their error.
		
Click to expand...

Honestly Doom trust me we wouldn't.

As I said all it does is highlight how easily us Scots get  chip on our shoulder and extrapolate some crazy conclusions from it.

You should be embarrassed trying to defend it tbh


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 6, 2018)

NWJocko said:



			Honestly Doom trust me we wouldn't.

As I said all it does is highlight how easily us Scots get  chip on our shoulder and extrapolate some crazy conclusions from it.

You should be embarrassed trying to defend it tbh
		
Click to expand...

Really....https://inews.co.uk/news/new-look-bbc-weather-obliterates-birmingham-shrinks-kent-viewers-complain/

And that is just making the scale correct.........imagine the outrage if England was reduced by a further 20% and Scotland was enlarged by 20% on the new maps


----------



## Imurg (Feb 6, 2018)

There would be no outrage
Because we know it's just a picture to give us some idea of where it's going to be lashing it down and where it's going to be snowing..


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 6, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Really....https://inews.co.uk/news/new-look-bbc-weather-obliterates-birmingham-shrinks-kent-viewers-complain/

And that is just making the scale correct.........imagine the outrage if England was reduced by a further 20% and Scotland was enlarged by 20% on the new maps
		
Click to expand...

I'm assuming (can't access the link on my phone) it is the same insignificant number of saddos with nothing better to do complaining as the 4,000 Scots?

Hardly "outrage" or "up in arms is it"

Feel free to continue illustrating my point beautifully though :thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 6, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Really....https://inews.co.uk/news/new-look-bbc-weather-obliterates-birmingham-shrinks-kent-viewers-complain/

And that is just making the scale correct.........imagine the outrage if England was reduced by a further 20% and Scotland was enlarged by 20% on the new maps
		
Click to expand...

just buy a bigger Telly Doon


----------



## Ross61 (Feb 6, 2018)

I rarely watch the weather, I normally just go online for the weather forecast for the golf course. 
  If I do happen to catch the weather on the TV I only watch it on ITV when Lucy Verasamy is presenting and I ainâ€™t looking at no map!!!


----------



## Captainron (Feb 6, 2018)

It's all a matter of perspective it seems


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 6, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			just buy a bigger Telly Doon
		
Click to expand...

Erm.....the scale would be the same.


----------



## SatchFan (Feb 6, 2018)

I have a good view of the Isle of Wight from my bedroom window and I can confirm that it has not shrunk since lunchtime.


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 6, 2018)

That's got to be his biggest fishing trip yet.


----------



## Fish (Feb 6, 2018)

Christ, some people need to get a life!

Itâ€™s obvious everything is going to be smaller in Scotland as itâ€™s continuously colder, and we all know that things are not as big as they should be in the cold, maybe thatâ€™s where your brain went, it shrunk inside out ðŸ˜œ


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 6, 2018)

NWJocko said:



			I'm assuming (can't access the link on my phone) it is the same insignificant number of saddos with nothing better to do complaining as the 4,000 Scots?

Hardly "outrage" or "up in arms is it"

Feel free to continue illustrating my point beautifully though :thup:
		
Click to expand...

The main complaints are that Kent "has shrunk a bit" and that the labels for the major cities cover up large parts of the map - such as "Birmingham" covers much of Wales, and "Plymouth" covers much of the south coast. Not really any major complaints there, just about the aesthetics of the map.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 6, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			The main complaints are that Kent "has shrunk a bit"
		
Click to expand...

They can shrink Kent as much as they like, it's still the same size when I leave home every time. It's just an image on a screen....does it really matter? Of course not.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 6, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			The main complaints are that Kent "has shrunk a bit" and that the labels for the major cities cover up large parts of the map - such as "Birmingham" covers much of Wales, and "Plymouth" covers much of the south coast. Not really any major complaints there, just about the aesthetics of the map.
		
Click to expand...

As I said, the BBC have corrected an error.
If  the old scale was applied in reverse to todays new maps it then would show England 20% smaller and Scotland 20% larger.
The natives would be howling.:lol:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 6, 2018)

As a Scot I think this thread is slightly embarrassing.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 6, 2018)

SatchFan said:



			I have a good view of the Isle of Wight from my bedroom window and I can confirm that it has not shrunk since lunchtime.
		
Click to expand...

According to the BBC weather map it has. It is soooooo small you can hardly see it.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 6, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			As I said, the BBC have corrected an error.
If  the old scale was applied in reverse to todays new maps it then would show England 20% smaller and Scotland 20% larger.
The natives would be howling.:lol:
		
Click to expand...

God you really dont know when to give it a rest. And you wonder why many English have a problem with some Scots?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 6, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			As I said, the BBC have corrected an error.
If  the old scale was applied in reverse to todays new maps it then would show England 20% smaller and Scotland 20% larger.
The natives would be howling.:lol:
		
Click to expand...

I suspect the natives would give two hoots - I suspect it will only be the sad bitter old people with a massive chip on their shoulder that would be that bother about a graphic on a weather map - sad that you feel this is newsworthy and I suspect your fellow countrymen will be embarrassed about you


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 6, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			As I said, the BBC have corrected an error.
If  the old scale was applied in reverse to todays new maps it then would show England 20% smaller and Scotland 20% larger.
*The natives would be howling.*:lol:
		
Click to expand...

Not if the natives on this thread are anything to go by. There seems to be 100% agreement that no one actually gives a toss. It's a picture on a TV screen showing their best guess at what the weather will be like. No one cares. Apart from you it would seem.

And even the "complaint" about Kent wasn't actually a "complaint" when you read the quote......

"[FONT=&quot]New @bbcweather graphics are extremely swish, but as a Kent resident, the new flat map profile takes a bit of getting used to. We've shrunk a bit"[/FONT]


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 6, 2018)

drive4show said:



			As a Scot I think this thread is slightly embarrassing.
		
Click to expand...

You're not the only one!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 6, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Not if the natives on this thread are anything to go by. There seems to be 100% agreement that no one actually gives a toss. It's a picture on a TV screen showing their best guess at what the weather will be like. No one cares. Apart from you it would seem.

And even the "complaint" about Kent wasn't actually a "complaint" when you read the quote......

"[FONT="]New @bbcweather graphics are extremely swish, but as a Kent resident, the new flat map profile takes a bit of getting used to. We've shrunk a bit"[/FONT]
		
Click to expand...

Bravo but you have to admire his persistent fishing trips


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 6, 2018)

As an Englishman living in Scotland, this is the only place I encounter this constant 'poor us' attitude.


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 6, 2018)

DfT has had a mare:rofl:


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 6, 2018)

NWJocko said:



			Proof, if any further were needed, just what pathetic/irrelevant nonsense some of us Scots can get a chip on our shoulder about!!!! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...




drive4show said:



			As a Scot I think this thread is slightly embarrassing.
		
Click to expand...




FairwayDodger said:



			You're not the only one!
		
Click to expand...

Oh I wouldn't worry too much. Everyone knows Doon is the forum's care in the community project.



Robster59 said:



			As an Englishman living in Scotland, this is the only place I encounter this constant 'poor us' attitude.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 7, 2018)

SaintHacker said:



			I'm going to hazard a guess here and say no one would notice/give a toss

Click to expand...


Would be my guess as well.  It's only a weather map, it could've been drawn out of minecraft style blocks and it would've made no difference.


As Billy Connolly said, he's a Scot I believe, if you want to know the weather stick your head out the window.


----------



## HughJars (Feb 7, 2018)

NWJocko said:



			Honestly Doom trust me we wouldn't.

As I said all it does is highlight how easily us Scots get  chip on our shoulder and extrapolate some crazy conclusions from it.

You should be embarrassed trying to defend it tbh
		
Click to expand...

Interesting, so the decision by Tesco & Co to remove Saltires from their packing due to the number of complaints in England would....well rather destroy your argument. Just one eg.


----------



## HughJars (Feb 7, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Really....https://inews.co.uk/news/new-look-bbc-weather-obliterates-birmingham-shrinks-kent-viewers-complain/

And that is just making the scale correct.........imagine the outrage if England was reduced by a further 20% and Scotland was enlarged by 20% on the new maps
		
Click to expand...

Hahahahaha, absolutely awesome. :swing:


----------



## HughJars (Feb 7, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			God you really dont know when to give it a rest.* And you wonder why many English have a problem with some Scots?*

Click to expand...

Really? I thought that didn't exist? Funny that


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 7, 2018)

To be honest, if people complain about things like this then they *REALLY* need to get a life. :blah:


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 7, 2018)

HughJars said:



			Interesting, so the decision by Tesco & Co to remove Saltires from their packing due to the number of complaints in England would....well rather destroy your argument. Just one eg.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but I am calling poppycock on that... My larder/freezer has got plenty of products with the Saltire proudly displayed on the packaging... Some of it having been purchased from Tesco as well...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 7, 2018)

Some complaining that the UK looks to has shrunk - well - it might look as if England has shrunk but it hasn't...


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 7, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Sorry but I am calling poppycock on that... My larder/freezer has got plenty of products with the Saltire proudly displayed on the packaging... Some of it having been purchased from Tesco as well...
		
Click to expand...

OK.. Just googled it... And, it would appear previously, Scottish grown soft fruits got a Saltire on the packaging whereas anywhere else in the UK got the Union Flag... Perhaps they might of considered giving each regions grower the appropriate flag but can understand them just standardising it... 

Jeepers... The shelves are full of Scotch whisky and I've never heard/seen any complaints about that...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 7, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			You're not the only one!
		
Click to expand...

I always thought the complaints about the weather map rather confected and sad - mind you having lived in the south of England for nearly 35yrs I find a lot of the whinging from my fellow Scots at Home rather confected and sad as it diverts attention from real and important issues.


----------



## User62651 (Feb 7, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I always thought the complaints about the weather map rather confected and sad - mind you having lived in the south of England for nearly 35yrs I find a lot of the whinging from my fellow Scots at Home rather confected and sad as it diverts attention from real and important issues.
		
Click to expand...

Never heard one complaint about a weather map before I read this thread.
If you're living down there how are you getting news of all this apparent whinging up here? Right wing English media perhaps? Any whinging is likely coming from SNP politicians, not general populace. 
How does whinging divert attention? - surely it raises attention, if you make no noise, no-one cares.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 7, 2018)

Robster59 said:



			To be honest, if people complain about things like this then they *REALLY* need to get a life. :blah:
		
Click to expand...

Who said I was complaining, it's rather the opposite old boy.
I am absolutely delighted that the BBC have finally managed to get the correct scale on their UK weather maps.


----------



## CliveW (Feb 7, 2018)

When the BBC last updated the weather map in May 2005 there were many complaints because of the way the map was slanted leading to the North of Scotland, particularly the Northern Isles, appearing much smaller in ratio than the Southern edge of the British Isles. The BBC did attempt to fix it by effectively moving the viewing angle further north thus reducing the distortion somewhat. The new, current map has now fixed the problem.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/4556025.stm


----------



## chrisd (Feb 7, 2018)

I'm more perturbed that the BBC news, on a Sunday tea time, always show a score and a clip from a Scottish football match as if anyone cares about Scottish football! &#128513;


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 7, 2018)

chrisd said:



			I'm more perturbed that the BBC news, on a Sunday tea time, always show a score and a clip from a Scottish football match as if anyone cares about Scottish football! &#128513;
		
Click to expand...

I can help you out on that one.
The clue is in the B at the start of BBC.


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 7, 2018)

chrisd said:



			I'm more perturbed that the BBC news, on a Sunday tea time, always show a score and a clip from a Scottish football match as if anyone cares about Scottish football! &#128513;
		
Click to expand...

They've got to find something to show after the English non-league highlights...


----------



## User20205 (Feb 7, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I can help you out on that one.
The clue is in the B at the start of BBC.
		
Click to expand...

But thatâ€™s what the regional news is for. Poole town donâ€™t get shown on national TV, so why should rangers ??


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 7, 2018)

it's nothing to do with cost or technology it's to give the whining old gits on here something else to moan about :whoo:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 7, 2018)

therod said:



			But thatâ€™s what the regional news is for. Poole town donâ€™t get shown on national TV, so why should rangers ??
		
Click to expand...

My god this is like wading through treacle.
Rangers have around the 7th biggest home attendance in the UK. Averaging around 48k [?]
What is Poole Town's average attendance 500 [?]

[Can't believe I actually had to reply to that]


----------



## User20205 (Feb 7, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			My god this is like wading through treacle.
Rangers have around the 7th biggest home attendance in the UK. Averaging around 48k [?]
What is Poole Town's average attendance 500 [?]

[Can't believe I actually had to reply to that] 

Click to expand...

I can't believe you did either :rofl:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 7, 2018)

therod said:



			I can't believe you did either :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I see your local 'big soccer team' pull in crowds of around 10k but still manage to be half way up the EPL......decent effort that.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 7, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I see your local 'big soccer team' pull in crowds of around 10k but still manage to be half way up the EPL......decent effort that.
		
Click to expand...

Bournemouth?? About 13k ish until they build a new stadium. Itâ€™s not about attendance, itâ€™s about TV money, that & paying your tax bill :thup:


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 7, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Who said I was complaining, it's rather the opposite old boy.
I am absolutely delighted that the BBC have finally managed to get the correct scale on their UK weather maps.

Click to expand...

I was actually referring to all the complaints about the new maps on the BBC website ...............


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 7, 2018)

Robster59 said:



			I was actually referring to all the complaints about the new maps on the BBC website ...............
		
Click to expand...

4,000 complaints in 2005.......hmmmm they obviously carried a lot of weight 13 years ago.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 8, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			Never heard one complaint about a weather map before I read this thread.
If you're living down there how are you getting news of all this apparent whinging up here? Right wing English media perhaps? Any whinging is likely coming from SNP politicians, not general populace. 
How does whinging divert attention? - surely it raises attention, if you make no noise, no-one cares.
		
Click to expand...

I recall that there was a lot when the BBC chanaged to the overfly graphics with the UK tilted.

And over the period of 35yrs I've lived down south - I have been home in Scotland quite a lot - and especially over the last 3yrs a lot.  And when I am out and about I hear a lot of whinging and frankly rubbish talked about England and the English.  And it irritates me.  because there are genuine issue and concerns - but these can be drowned out by the rubbish and - frankly - anti-English prejudice.


----------



## HughJars (Feb 8, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			Never heard one complaint about a weather map before I read this thread.
If you're living down there how are you getting news of all this apparent whinging up here? Right wing English media perhaps? *Any whinging is likely coming from SNP politicians, not general populace. *
How does whinging divert attention? - surely it raises attention, if you make no noise, no-one cares.
		
Click to expand...

Err no. Never seen a politician going on about it, but it's frequently talked about on social media by average joes


----------



## HughJars (Feb 8, 2018)

therod said:



			But thatâ€™s what the regional news is for. Poole town donâ€™t get shown on national TV, so why should rangers ??
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, although, Melchester rovers, or whatever they're called are also shown, why are english regional games good enough to be left in your opinion? Why do Scots have to suffer guff FA cup games, but you don't get the Scottish cup?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 8, 2018)

HughJars said:



			Exactly, although, Melchester rovers, or whatever they're called are also shown, why are english regional games good enough to be left in your opinion? Why do Scots have to suffer guff FA cup games, but you don't get the Scottish cup?
		
Click to expand...

Scottish BBC 1 showed 2 hours of Swansea v Notts County on prime time evening TV the other night.
That would be similar to England/Wales viewers watching. Kilmarnock v East Fife.

How much would you enjoy that ?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 8, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Scottish BBC 1 showed 2 hours of Swansea v Notts County on prime time evening TV the other night.
That would be similar to England/Wales viewers watching. Kilmarnock v East Fife.

How much would you enjoy that ?
		
Click to expand...

9 goals, whatâ€™s not to like :thup:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 8, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			9 goals, whatâ€™s not to like :thup:
		
Click to expand...

8 for on side, sounded like an absolutely spiffing game.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 8, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			8 for on side, sounded like an absolutely spiffing game.
		
Click to expand...

As a nuetral it was. :thup:
Because the BBC won the contract to show the FA Cup they have to, they would have to pay a fine/levy etc to the FA if they didnâ€™t.

The BBC had to choose from 4 poor replays.


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 8, 2018)

HughJars said:



			Why do Scots have to suffer guff FA cup games, but you don't get the Scottish cup?
		
Click to expand...

Because for once the BBC got something right :lol:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 8, 2018)

Anyway - I watch _Sportscene_ on iPlayer (that music!!!!???) - so last weekend was a quite goodie for me - with the Weegie Bros both being beat - pity the Jambos turned over my bunch of Fermers.  But there you go - can't have everything.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 8, 2018)

I thought everybody, nowadays, got their weather forecast from Alexa...
Not nearly as gorgeous as Carol...
But, just as pleasant a demeanour...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 8, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			I thought everybody, nowadays, got their weather forecast from Alexa...
Not nearly as gorgeous as Carol...
But, just as pleasant a demeanour...
		
Click to expand...

Wait until they bring in a hologram Alexa, or Alex for those who would prefer it.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 8, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Wait until they bring in a hologram Alexa, or Alex for those who would prefer it. 

Click to expand...

Surely/sadly, in the future, such holograms will be non-binary...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 8, 2018)

One for the weather map/football pendants.

Stranraer v Berwick Rangers.

or

Southend United v Yeovil.

Without external help or consulting the old BBC weather map........which set of fans has the longer journey.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 8, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			One for the weather map/football pendants.

Stranraer v Berwick Rangers.

or

Southend United v Yeovil.

Without external help or consulting the old BBC weather map........which set of fans has the longer journey.
		
Click to expand...


I'd reckon on about four hours for the Yeovil fans to get to the glorious estuary town of Southend...

Can't help you with the other bit...


----------



## User20205 (Feb 8, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			I'd reckon on about four hours for the Yeovil fans to get to the glorious estuary town of Southend...

Can't help you with the other bit...
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t even know where Stranraer is


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 8, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			I'd reckon on about four hours for the Yeovil fans to get to the glorious estuary town of Southend...

Can't help you with the other bit...
		
Click to expand...

We are talking miles here.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 8, 2018)

therod said:



			I donâ€™t even know where Stranraer is 

Click to expand...

 found it, just outside of stoneybride:thup:


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 8, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			We are talking miles here.

Click to expand...

When we travel in/from the west country we talk in time as most 60 mile journeys take up to 2 hours.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 8, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			We are talking miles here.

Click to expand...

Having done the trip to Southend fairly regularly I'll add a bit to that for the Yeovil lads to get to the smoke...

So, I am reckoning on about 180-190mls...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 8, 2018)

Enjoyed _Two Doors Down_ last night...and it's all troooo - Glasgow suburbia is just like that.   Plus Elaine C Smith uses the F word to Glaswegian perfection..the cast must have a hoot recording it....taking the gentle P out of real Glasgow characters - even though it's set in Paisley so they are all Buddies - who would never take for being called Glaswegian


----------



## Imurg (Feb 8, 2018)

therod said:



			I donâ€™t even care where Stranraer is 

Click to expand...

Fixed that for you NickðŸ‘


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 8, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Enjoyed _Two Doors Down_ last night...and it's all troooo - Glasgow suburbia is just like that.   Plus Elaine C Smith uses the F word to Glaswegian perfection..the cast must have a hoot recording it....taking the gentle P out of real Glasgow characters - even though it's set in Paisley so they are all Buddies - who would never take for being called Glaswegian 

Click to expand...

I just find it embarrassing.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 8, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			One for the weather map/football pendants.

Stranraer v Berwick Rangers.

or

Southend United v Yeovil.

Without external help or consulting the old BBC weather map........which set of fans has the longer journey.
		
Click to expand...

The trouble is that I can choose not to watch those games but when its on the news they often have more important stuff to follow Scottish football like a good news story of a poodle skateboarding in Taunton. &#128513;


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 8, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Having done the trip to Southend fairly regularly I'll add a bit to that for the Yeovil lads to get to the smoke...

So, I am reckoning on about 180-190mls...
		
Click to expand...

Correct 180....... and 187 from Berwick to Stranraer.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 8, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I just find it embarrassing. 

Click to expand...

So do I - but it does make me laugh - not all of the time - but it does...especially the three wimmin - three different stereotypes but I recognise all three.


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 8, 2018)

Can I be the first person (and English to boot) to point out you only need to read as far as the second paragraph in Doon's Bellacaledonia link to get to the first factual inaccuracy!  

How jolly irritating that these Scottish johnnies can never bother to get English geography correct ...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 8, 2018)

Unusual for Bella to get things wrong.

If you mean Lizard Point and Lands End {Scots equiv. Dunnet Head and John o' Groats], that would be amazingly petty.:lol:
If not please enlighten us.

Ps What is the second factual inaccuracy.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 8, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Fixed that for you Nick&#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Took my words


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 8, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Unusual for Bella to get things wrong.

If you mean Lizard Point and Lands End {Scots equiv. Dunnet Head and John o' Groats], that would be amazingly petty.:lol:
If not please enlighten us.

Ps What is the second factual inaccuracy.
		
Click to expand...

Well,  it's correct that Lizard Point is further south than Lands End but southernmost point of United Kingdom is actually in the Scilly Isles. (Interesting that he chose an island for the north but the mainland for the south?  To make sure the point was made perhaps?)  No matter, my reckonning is that half way still falls somewhere not so far from Lockerbie.

Did l actually say there was a second


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 8, 2018)

backwoodsman said:



			my reckonning is that half way still falls somewhere not so far from Lockerbie.
		
Click to expand...

Kendal


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 9, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Kendal
		
Click to expand...

Nope.........it's Carlisle. . 28 miles from Lockerbie.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 9, 2018)

backwoodsman said:



			Well,  it's correct that Lizard Point is further south than Lands End but southernmost point of United Kingdom is actually in the Scilly Isles. (Interesting that he chose an island for the north but the mainland for the south?  To make sure the point was made perhaps?)  No matter, my reckonning is that half way still falls somewhere not so far from Lockerbie.

Did l actually say there was a second 

Click to expand...

Thank you for putting the record straight, of course the Scilly Isles should have been included in the calculations.:thup:


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 9, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Nope.........it's Carlisle. . 28 miles from Lockerbie.
		
Click to expand...

Not according to AA Route Planner. 832 miles in total. Kendal 418 miles... near enough to half way. Guess you're doing it as the crow flies??


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 9, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Not according to AA Route Planner. 832 miles in total. Kendal 418 miles... near enough to half way. Guess you're doing it as the crow flies??
		
Click to expand...

Just realised that under the new BBC weather map order, Glasgow and Edinburgh are in the Midlands and Liverpool and Manchester in the South.:rofl:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 9, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Just realised that under the new BBC weather map order, Glasgow and Edinburgh are in the Midlands and Liverpool and Manchester in the South.:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

But when I was a wee lad we used to visit our relatives _'down south'_ - in Southport.  Until I was 18 (when I went to Wembley for a game against the Auld Enemy) I didn't know *anything *of England south of Chester Zoo - England south of Chester and Wales were lands of which I knew absolutely nothing beyond stuff on TV but that was it


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 9, 2018)

Still can't understand why folk are interested in national forecasts [whatever the mapping] when local weather forecast is more pertinent...

Is it just for wanting to feel disadvantaged...


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 9, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Still can't understand why folk are interested in national forecasts [whatever the mapping] when local weather forecast is more pertinent...

Is it just for wanting to feel disadvantaged...
		
Click to expand...

Because some people travel and like to know what its like where they're going to.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 9, 2018)

Robster59 said:



			Because some people travel and like to know what its like where they're going to.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s a very valid point, but do they then think â€œ that place has shrunk, therefore I need rethink my travel time?â€
I bet they just take no notice of the pictorial depiction and carry on.


----------



## drdel (Feb 9, 2018)

I guess this thread proves the stereotypical view that the British are obsessed with the weather and whinging


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 9, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Kendal
		
Click to expand...




Doon frae Troon said:



			Nope.........it's Carlisle. . 28 miles from Lockerbie.
		
Click to expand...

Obsessive that l am, I've worked it out ...

Using latitude & longitude co-ordinates, the northernmost and southernmost points are 1274km apart - as the crow flies. Halfway point is at 55.21N; 03.36W. Which is at      drum-roll ........... 

 near as dammit at Johnstonebridge services on the M74 about 16km north of Lockerbie


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 9, 2018)

Basically, there's no sense of perspective on the internet.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 9, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			Basically, there's no sense of perspective on the internet.
		
Click to expand...

Taken you long enough to work that out Kaz!:rofl:


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 9, 2018)

backwoodsman said:



			Obsessive that l am, I've worked it out ...

Using latitude & longitude co-ordinates, the northernmost and southernmost points are 1274km apart - as the crow flies. Halfway point is at 55.21N; 03.36W. Which is at      drum-roll ........... 

 near as dammit at Johnstonebridge services on the M74 about 16km north of Lockerbie
		
Click to expand...

Second best services in the UK, after Tebay.


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 9, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Second best services in the UK, after Tebay.
		
Click to expand...

Have you not tried Gloucester Services.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 9, 2018)

backwoodsman said:



			Obsessive that l am, I've worked it out ...

Using latitude & longitude co-ordinates, the northernmost and southernmost points are 1274km apart - as the crow flies. Halfway point is at 55.21N; 03.36W. Which is at      drum-roll ........... 

 near as dammit at Johnstonebridge services on the M74 about 16km north of Lockerbie
		
Click to expand...

Good man. 

I was once told that I was obsessed with numbers. I was never quite sure if it was a compliment.:lol:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 9, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Thatâ€™s a very valid point, but do they then think â€œ that place has shrunk, therefore I need rethink my travel time?â€
I bet they just take no notice of the pictorial depiction and carry on.
		
Click to expand...

Kent did not shrink....it was simply corrected to it's proper size by the BBC. [after 13 years thinking about it]


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 9, 2018)

Old Skier said:



			Have you not tried Gloucester Services.
		
Click to expand...


At 4am in the morning after a callout to the special care baby unit at the hospital in Gloucester... I was too tired to even notice.


----------

